# cyrotherapy for destruction of lesions- 17110



## sarahwright (Nov 28, 2011)

What documentation needs to be there in order to code a 17110?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 28, 2011)

you need a procedure note.


----------



## sarahwright (Nov 28, 2011)

No, within the procedure note... 

number of lesions?
patient tolerated procedure?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 6, 2011)

The area, procedure, possible complications explained, how tolerated and by whom it was done.


----------



## LACEY13 (Jan 10, 2012)

You should have medical necessity.  Medicare requires it to be 

painful 
bleeding 
or intensly itchy

if it is a wart it also can be spreading from one body area to another

We pretty much follow these guidlelines for private payors to....


----------

